# Myford ML8 Manual



## jkilner (2 Jan 2015)

Hello 
Can anyone assist with a copy of the Myford ML8 Manual Please.
I have refurbished mine and with the exception to the ON / OFF buttons which are really sensitive, all is well
I do not seem able to find one anywhere
I am haply to cover any reasonable cost and postage 
Thanks in advance
John


----------



## Harbo (2 Jan 2015)

Try lathes.co.uk

Rod


----------



## jkilner (2 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the reply but I have viewed their site already  
I was hoping to find a friendly Myford owner who would scan / Copy and send for a reasonable price 
I have helped many with my own machine manuals 
£25 plus postage from Lathes.co.uk borders on robbery. *I am prepared to pay a fair price*. 
I am after a copy of a manual not a signed 1st edition.
I suppose I am expecting too much however I will keep trying
Thanks again John


----------



## Normancb (5 Jan 2015)

There was never anything you could really call a manual. They produced a multi-fold card labelled "Assembly Instructions" which is basically an exploded diagram, of the lathe and instructions on how to put it together. If you can figure out how to get your e-mail to me then I'll happily scan mine and send it to you.


----------



## wizard (5 Jan 2015)

I have had loads of ml8 lathes and none of them have had the same switch, a photo of your switch may help.


----------



## graduate_owner (5 Jan 2015)

I have a copy of the brochure too, and a copy of the exploded diagram. If the previous writer lets you down for any reason then email me at [email protected] and I will email a scan to you. The on/off switch on mine, which I believe is original, is a MEM no-volt release switch which can operate on single or 3 phase. It needs to be adjusted internally to cater for different motor ratings so as to give optimum overload protection. If you have this type of switch (about 5" high, 4" wide, 3" deep and grey in colour with 2 push buttons) then this adjustment may be the reason for your switching problem. I may have wiring instructions for this - I remember seeing them somewhere but it was years ago - possibly inside the switch casing. Let me know if you have this type of switch and if you want me to look for the wiring instructions. 

K


----------



## HappyPixie (5 Jan 2015)

+1 for the exploded diagram. I inherited a ML8 and I, too, can scan the diagram for you. You can see what it looks like here:
http://www.jfield.co.uk/workshop/ml8-documents.htm

Out of interest, is your tailstock a little loose (side to side when sliding up the bed)? Do you need to pull it towards you and then lock it in position to ensure it aligns with the centre line? I've heard other ML8 owners say this and it's my experience so I just wondered how prevalent the fault is.

All the best

Steve


----------



## graduate_owner (5 Jan 2015)

That's pretty much the same as I have so I won't bother scanning my copies. Regarding the tailstock, I remember reading ( I think in Myford literature) about pushing it away from you before tightening, which I usually do but it does not seem to make much difference - there's hardly any play to take up. However my lathe came with a second tailstock - the first was damaged and left on the shelf in the stand, so perhaps the replacemment has less wear.

K


----------



## simonharper (11 May 2021)

jkilner said:


> Hello
> Can anyone assist with a copy of the Myford ML8 Manual Please.
> I have refurbished mine and with the exception to the ON / OFF buttons which are really sensitive, all is well
> I do not seem able to find one anywhere
> ...


Hi John.
Ive recently bought an ml8 and in the throws of finishing my lockdown workshop. Ive just come across your thread and wondered if you managed to get a scan of the assembly instructions and if so if you would kindly forward a copy to me.
Many thanks in advance
Simon

[email protected]


----------



## parvum (14 May 2021)

Hi Simon If you still need this info I can send you a pdf of the official Myford "manual" (exploded diagram and brief description of maintenance, bearing adjustment etc. email sent
Paul


----------



## HappyPixie (19 May 2021)

I scanned all the documents I inherited when I got my ML8 as PNG graphic format files. They're too big to attach to this post, so feel free to message me if you still need them. If you have trouble printing the PNG files, try inserting them in a Microsoft Word document first and size them to suit.
There is a four-page 'assembly' document, a four-page pricelist from 1977, a two-page 'screw chuck' document, a two-page 'spare parts' pricelist from 1976 and a two-page typed 'specification'. Total of 13.7MB for the lot which could be emailed over several emails if your email has size restrictions on attachments.
Steve


----------

